# LDAP syncrepl issue with bindmethod=simple [SOLVED]

## casso

Hi,

I have setup a simple syncrepl provider and syncrepl consumer for OpenLDAP using the instructions in the OpenLDAP v2.3 Administrators Guide. Unfortunately I get this error message

```
Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=zero

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: select: listen=8 active_threads=0 tvp=zero

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: do_syncrep1: ldap_sasl_bind_s failed (49)

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: activity on 1 descriptor

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: activity on:

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]:

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: select: listen=7 active_threads=0 tvp=zero

Feb 21 17:24:43 Home-Server1 slapd[6418]: daemon: select: listen=8 active_threads=0 tvp=zero

```

The important part is the ldap_sasl_bind_s failed. I am not using SASL!!! Why am I getting errors about this when bindmethod is set to simple? I have checked that the password given to bind with is correct, and that the user given can access everything necessary from the directory using ldapsearch. What have I done wrong? Like I said, I have followed the instructions in the Admin Guide (except for binddn and credentials) and I get this error.

----------

## casso

I made a wrong assumption about how the credentials field should be used.

In the LDAP directory, the userPassword for my sync replication user is in SSHA format. Something like this: {SSHA}vivVsqTROJKn1F9IK017mj49FQryreJJ

I assumed that this is what would be entered into the credentials field for sync replication. It works out that the plaintext password should be entered. The password corresponding to the string above is 'password'. This is what should go into the credentials field.

Please note, password is not the user password I chose. It is a mere example.

----------

